# I dieci comandamenti



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

non so se seguite il programma su raitre " i dieci comandamenti " 
programma interessante forse più di nicchia che per il popolo plebeo  

comunque ieri sera la puntata era incentrata sulla crisi economica che ha investito anche l'ex ricco nord est e sugli imprenditori che chiedono aiuto ad associazioni che possano supportarli psicologicamente evitando per quanto possibile che arrivino a soluzioni estreme 

la puntata  era intitolata "rivoluzione industriale" sarebbe forse stato più azzeccato intitolarla "il Dio Denaro"

scrivo questo perché come sempre da quello che è emerso dalla puntata risulta inevitabile legare la liquidità, la disponibilità economiche, cash o in forma di finanziamento l'unica maniera per salvare la vita di PMI ( piccole medie imprese ) e inevitabilmente  anche la vita e la serenità di tutti coloro che ci lavorano, dal proprietario ai dipendenti.

sono stati diversi i punti che mi hanno colpito : l'ottimo supporto psicologico di questa  associazione che lavora 24h/24 e di frequente riesce a impedire tentativi di suicidi imminenti, il fatto che siano talvolta gli stessi dipendenti di queste aziende in grave difficoltà a telefonare per chiedere aiuto per il loro datore di lavoro, le telefonate registrate drammaticamente umane e commoventi, la solitudine e l'abbandono da parte delle istituzioni Tutte.

E' straordinario come sempre verificare che nei momenti difficili La comunità sappia stringersi e aiutarsi, sappia accantonare qualsiasi incomprensione per aiutare il prossimo, ma non basta è  necessario che il paese Italia possa ripartire con politiche economiche serie.  

Vorrei essere ottimista ma ...


----------



## ilnikko (15 Novembre 2016)

Intravisto...brividi. Pensare come alcune persone si identifichino nel lavoro così tanto da non riuscire a scindere la vita privata, la famiglia, le amicizie. E' un tutt'uno, e se finisce il lavoro non ha piu' senso tutto il resto. E' triste. Ancora di piu' pensando al fatto che le istituzioni sono pressochè assenti, per non dire di peggio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Il tema che può toccarci è, l'avevo già proposto evidentemente male, su cosa basiamo la nostra identità.
Voglio dire che è assurdo suicidarsi per un fallimento economico, professionale, ma anche sentimentale.
Ognuno di noi è molte cose, fa molte cose ed è l'insieme di tutto che ci definisce, innanzitutto a noi stessi.


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tema che può toccarci è, l'avevo già proposto evidentemente male, su cosa basiamo la nostra identità.
> Voglio dire che è assurdo suicidarsi per un fallimento economico, professionale, ma anche sentimentale.
> Ognuno di noi è molte cose, fa molte cose ed è l'insieme di tutto che ci definisce, innanzitutto a noi stessi.


Si, è assurdo, ma bisogna capire che ci sono persone (soprattutto una certa generazione) che sul lavoro ha investito dal punto di vista personale molto, magari non tutto, molto, quelli di cui parla il programma sono casi limite, numerosi ma pur sempre casi limite.
E' la mentalità di chi è emerso dalla povertà attraverso il lavoro e l'investimento su se stesso. Se da un lato puo apparire triste, è da considerare che questa realtà è quella che ha consentito il decollo economico di queste regioni.


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non so se seguite il programma su raitre " i dieci comandamenti "
> programma interessante forse più di nicchia che per il popolo plebeo
> 
> comunque ieri sera la puntata era incentrata sulla crisi economica che ha investito anche l'ex ricco nord est e sugli imprenditori che chiedono aiuto ad associazioni che possano supportarli psicologicamente evitando per quanto possibile che arrivino a soluzioni estreme
> ...


Hai capito perchè una parte di loro è leghista fino alle ossa?


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, è assurdo, ma bisogna capire che ci sono persone (soprattutto una certa generazione) che sul lavoro ha investito dal punto di vista personale molto, magari non tutto, molto, quelli di cui parla il programma sono casi limite, numerosi ma pur sempre casi limite.
> E' la mentalità di chi è emerso dalla povertà attraverso il lavoro e l'investimento su se stesso. Se da un lato puo apparire triste, è da considerare che questa realtà è quella che ha consentito il decollo economico di queste regioni.



Sì.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai capito perchè una parte di loro è leghista fino alle ossa?


Si ma siccome erano imprenditori veneti mi sa che i leghisti sono riusciti a far e poco o nulla 

il servizio era sull'ex ricco nord est proprio perché li c'è una certo tipo di cultura del lavoro 
nel nord est, in passato, i giovani finiti gli studi obbligatori preferivano andare a lavorare nell'azienda di famiglia che magari era già fiorente o iniziare attività lavorative autonome perché il tessuto sociale permetteva un evolversi della situazione economica favorevole 
a differenza del sud dove certi problemi come la disoccupazione sono ed erano già radicati quindi era preferibile lasciare continuare a studiare i figli ( non a caso percentualmente parlando di laureati di una certo periodo di tempo, sono  più provenienti dal sud che non dal centro e  nord) 

tutto questo per spiegare perché si è esaminato questo fenomeno partendo dal Veneto ( per quanto sia esteso a tutto il territorio nazionale ) perché li l'imprenditoria aveva ( ed ha ) un tessuto forte e di riconoscimento sociale predominante 
io sono perché lavoro e soprattuto lavoro in proprio


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ma siccome erano imprenditori veneti mi sa che i leghisti sono riusciti a far e poco o nulla
> 
> il servizio era *sull'ex ricco* nord est proprio perché li c'è una certo tipo di cultura del lavoro
> nel nord est, in passato, i giovani finiti gli studi obbligatori preferivano andare a lavorare nell'azienda di famiglia che magari era già fiorente o iniziare attività lavorative autonome perché il tessuto sociale permetteva un evolversi della situazione economica favorevole
> ...


Il veneto è ancora la quinta regione italiana per pil (istat 2011) e se togliamo i succhiarisorse autonomi del trentino e della Valle D'Aosta (che ricevono dallo stato centrale molto più di quello che versano) sarebbe pure terzo. (Senza contare l'economia sommersa) e tenendo conto che dalla vetta lo separano pochi punti percentuale.
Il numero di laureati non è affatto deficitario, è perfettamente in linea con quello di regioni Come Lombardia, Emilia e Toscana come percentuale, e al di sopra delle regioni meridionali. La percezione è diversa perchè pochi di questi vanno a finire nelle amministrazioni pubbliche, preferendo appunto il lavoro in azienda. E' da ridefinire anche il tipo di attività della piccola e media impresa, perchè se un tempo il tipo di attività era a basso/medio contenuto tecnologico, oggi è molto diverso, profondamente diverso e ci sono aziende competitivissime, che esportano in tutto il mondo e con contenuti tecnologici e organizzativi adeguati. Chi si trova in difficoltà spesso non è stato in grado o non ha voluto fare certe scelte, ma a onor del vero la maggioranza le ha affrontate le nuove sfide. Spesso devo dire che è proprio l'Italia ad avere una visione distorta del Veneto e di quello che fu definito il suo modello, perchè è sempre stato considerato storicamente "periferia", e questa visione limitata persiste.
Quanto ai leghisti che sono riusciti a fare poco, bisogna dire che i sostegni delle imprese e del tessuto sociale non dipendono spesso dalle amministrazioni regionali e comunali. E se vogliamo dirla proprio tutta, a onor del vero, non è che le amministrazioni leghiste facciano proprio male, sono in linea con le altre, spesso meglio.  Rimane il fatto comunque della "identificazione sociale" che è molto forte in quel senso e sul quale le istituzioni centrali latitano, dovunque, da anni.

Sai cos'è? La piccola imprenditoria qui ha un forte senso del suo ruolo sociale e io non lo definirei sempre un male. Del resto è meglio identificarsi nel proprio lavoro che rinunciare ad avere qualsiasi ruolo per disperazione.
Manca molto comunque, manca la percezione esatta, spesso, del valore della cultura fine a se stessa, ma vedo ultimamente comunque fiorire dovunque iniziative culturali ed editoriali, al ricambio generazionale ci saremo anche in quello.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il veneto è ancora la quinta regione italiana per pil (istat 2011) e se togliamo i succhiarisorse autonomi del trentino e della Valle D'Aosta (che ricevono dallo stato centrale molto più di quello che versano) sarebbe pure terzo. (Senza contare l'economia sommersa) e tenendo conto che dalla vetta lo separano pochi punti percentuale.
> Il numero di laureati non è affatto deficitario, è perfettamente in linea con quello di regioni Come Lombardia, Emilia e Toscana come percentuale, e al di sopra delle regioni meridionali. La percezione è diversa perchè pochi di questi vanno a finire nelle amministrazioni pubbliche, preferendo appunto il lavoro in azienda. E' da ridefinire anche il tipo di attività della piccola e media impresa, perchè se un tempo il tipo di attività era a basso/medio contenuto tecnologico, oggi è molto diverso, profondamente diverso e ci sono aziende competitivissime, che esportano in tutto il mondo e con contenuti tecnologici e organizzativi adeguati. Chi si trova in difficoltà spesso non è stato in grado o non ha voluto fare certe scelte, ma a onor del vero la maggioranza le ha affrontate le nuove sfide. Spesso devo dire che è proprio l'Italia ad avere una visione distorta del Veneto e di quello che fu definito il suo modello, perchè è sempre stato considerato storicamente "periferia", e questa visione limitata persiste.
> Quanto ai leghisti che sono riusciti a fare poco, bisogna dire che i sostegni delle imprese e del tessuto sociale non dipendono spesso dalle amministrazioni regionali e comunali. E se vogliamo dirla proprio tutta, a onor del vero, non è che le amministrazioni leghiste facciano proprio male, sono in linea con le altre, spesso meglio.  Rimane il fatto comunque della "identificazione sociale" che è molto forte in quel senso e sul quale le istituzioni centrali latitano, dovunque, da anni.
> 
> ...


Parlando di laureati intendevo nel passato ( diciamo anni '80) indicativamente, non credo che in quegli anni ci fosse il sorpasso 

vero, ma i leghisti avevano se non erro costituito una banca che si è rivelata peggio di bancaetruria  and co 
tanto che diversi veneti che si erano affidati a loro sono incazzati come dei tori quando vedon il drappo rosso 
pora non so se questa banca finanziasse là piccole medie imprese ma sicuramente non lavoravano bene


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai capito perchè una parte di loro è leghista fino alle ossa?


nonostante tutto.


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Parlando di laureati intendevo nel passato ( diciamo anni '80) indicativamente, non credo che in quegli anni ci fosse il sorpasso
> 
> vero, ma i leghisti avevano se non erro costituito una banca che si è rivelata peggio di bancaetruria  and co
> tanto che diversi veneti che si erano affidati a loro sono incazzati come dei tori quando vedon il drappo rosso
> pora non so se questa banca finanziasse là piccole medie imprese ma sicuramente non lavoravano bene


Da non leghista, non metterei sullo stesso piano l'amministrazione bossiana col sindaco del paese. Che magari predica male ma ti garantisco che spesso razzola bene.
Ti ricordi di Gentilini e delle sue sparate, bene tieni presente che la provincia di Treviso ai suoi tempi era la prima in Italia come indice di integrazione dei numerosissimi immigrati (10-13% della popolazione). Non che lui mi stesse simpatico comunque.

Dal punto di vista bancario il problema più grosso non è stata la banca della lega ma il crack di Banca popolare di Vicenza e di Venetobanca.
E qui c'è molta gente incazzata anche del fatto che Bancaetruria è stata risistemata, mentre per queste due banche stanno pagando a tutti gli effetti i soci, che con l'azionariato diffuso sono numerosissimi.
Staremo a vedere ora con Montepaschi che succede.
Non sono un esperto comunque di economia bancaria.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Da non leghista, non metterei sullo stesso piano l'amministrazione bossiana col sindaco del paese. Che magari predica male ma ti garantisco che spesso razzola bene.
> Ti ricordi di Gentilini e delle sue sparate, bene tieni presente che la provincia di Treviso ai suoi tempi era la prima in Italia come indice di integrazione dei numerosissimi immigrati (10-13% della popolazione). Non che lui mi stesse simpatico comunque.
> 
> Dal punto di vista bancario il problema più grosso non è stata la banca della lega ma il crack di Banca popolare di Vicenza e di Venetobanca.
> ...


Su Montepaschi sono word in progress
se riescono a disfarsi dei crediti NPL e a fare l'aumento di capitale vedremo 

si ma intendevo che anche la banca gestita dalla lega è stata un flop

ma anche qui da me i sindaci di paese o città riescono a fare meglio dei loro capi di partito, non a caso spesso le elezioni amministrative non sono andate di pari passo ( nei risultati ) con quelle politiche


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Parlando di laureati intendevo nel passato ( diciamo anni '80) indicativamente, non credo che in quegli anni ci fosse il sorpasso
> 
> vero, ma i leghisti avevano se non erro costituito una banca che si è rivelata peggio di bancaetruria  and co
> tanto che diversi veneti che si erano affidati a loro sono incazzati come dei tori quando vedon il drappo rosso
> pora non so se questa banca finanziasse là piccole medie imprese ma sicuramente non lavoravano bene


Non ti sbagli affatto, *avevano* una banca ( Credieuronord ).... che ebbe vita brevissima tra l'altro,destino inevitabile per chi ( il gotha del partito ) è finanziariamente analfabeta. Brutta faccenda, come quella dei depositi ( derivanti dai rimborsi elettorali ) in Tanzania,Cipro e Norvegia, e tanti altri spiacevoli inconvenienti nei quali sono incorsi tanti altri esponenti e/o familiari leghisti....


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Su Montepaschi sono word in progress
> se riescono a disfarsi dei crediti NPL e a fare l'aumento di capitale vedremo
> 
> si ma intendevo che anche la banca gestita dalla lega è stata un flop
> ...


Non conosco a fondo la vicenda della banca della lega ma mi sembrava più che altro fosse stata un flop bossiano e del suo cerchio magico. (Del resto avevano pure affidato i conti a Belsito o come diavolo si chiamava il faccendiere/ tesoriere).
In Veneto comunque c'è pure Zaia, del quale si puo dire tutto il male possibile, tranne che sia un incapace o uno sprovveduto.


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Su Montepaschi sono word in progress
> se riescono a disfarsi dei crediti NPL e a fare l'aumento di capitale vedremo
> 
> si ma intendevo che anche la banca gestita dalla lega è stata un flop
> ...


Eclatante il caso di Verona, con il sindaco Tosi eletto due volte a larga maggioranza e poi espulso dalla Lega.... in compenso Salvini ( sic ) si candida a premier....


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non ti sbagli affatto, *avevano* una banca ( Credieuronord ).... che ebbe vita brevissima tra l'altro,destino inevitabile per chi ( il gotha del partito ) è finanziariamente analfabeta. Brutta faccenda, come quella dei depositi ( derivanti dai rimborsi elettorali ) in Tanzania,Cipro e Norvegia, e tanti altri spiacevoli inconvenienti nei quali sono incorsi tanti altri esponenti e/o familiari leghisti....


Allora ricordo bene  


spleen ha detto:


> Non conosco a fondo la vicenda della banca della lega ma mi sembrava più che altro fosse stata un flop bossiano e del suo cerchio magico. (Del resto avevano pure affidato i conti a Belsito o come diavolo si chiamava il faccendiere/ tesoriere).
> In Veneto comunque c'è pure Zaia, del quale si puo dire tutto il male possibile, tranne che sia un incapace o uno sprovveduto.


Su Zaia concordo con te, è piuttosto preparato al netto che non lo voterei 


brenin ha detto:


> Eclatante il caso di Verona, con il sindaco Tosi eletto due volte a larga maggioranza e poi espulso dalla Lega.... in compenso Salvini ( sic ) si candida a premier....


apounto ....


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora ricordo bene
> 
> *Su Zaia concordo con te, è piuttosto preparato al netto che non lo voterei*
> 
> apounto ....


Ci hanno scritto pure un libro, Frigo, un giornalista: Caro Zaia vorrei essere leghista ma proprio non ci riesco.


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Da non leghista, non metterei sullo stesso piano l'amministrazione bossiana col sindaco del paese. Che magari predica male ma ti garantisco che spesso razzola bene.
> Ti ricordi di Gentilini e delle sue sparate, bene tieni presente che la provincia di Treviso ai suoi tempi era la prima in Italia come indice di integrazione dei numerosissimi immigrati (10-13% della popolazione). Non che lui mi stesse simpatico comunque.
> 
> Dal punto di vista bancario il problema più grosso non è stata la banca della lega ma il crack di Banca popolare di Vicenza e di Venetobanca.
> ...


Premetto che hai fatto una disanina del Nord Est molto bella, per come la penso io perfettamente rispondente alla realtà, alla quale il semaforo mi ha impedito di dare la giusta approvazione...
Su alcuni  banchieri veneti mi permetto di aggiungere una considerazione....  negli ultimi decenni abbiamo visto eccellenti banche venete ( Banca Cattolica del Veneto e Cariverona solo per citarne alcune ) che sono state acquistate da grossi gruppi bancari nazionali, mentre le altre, operanti su un territorio fortemente legato alle tradizioni, hanno in molti casi preferito "farsi la guerra" ( passami la forzatura ) tra loro proprio in un momento di piena crisi economica,politica e finanziaria. Non c'è stata, a mio modesto avviso,lungimiranza nel saper guardare "oltre" al proprio orticello ( di tutto rispetto,per quanto ovvio,ma sempre piccolo se paragonato agli standard richiesti dal mercato per fronteggiare il momento poco favorevole ), si è preferito, testardamente, a non "mollare" il comando o quantomeno studiare possibili fusioni tra banche locali,che avrebbe consentito loro di poter far fronte "comune" alle avversità che si sono poi abbattute sull'intero sistema bancario italiano e non solo. Ed il perdurare dello sfavorevole contesto economico non ha fatto altro che favorire lo sviluppo della "guerra tra i poveri" , con azzardate operazioni creditizie volte unicamente a sottrarsi clientela importante,incuranti del rischio creditizio ( non parcellizzato ) venutosi a creare e poi degenerato,in buona parte,in sofferenze. Ed è un vero peccato,perchè il Veneto - tanto per citare un dato importante sulla solidità di quel mercato - è una delle regioni italiane ( dopo Lombardia e Lazio ed a pari merito con l'Emilia Romagna ) da sempre nei primi posti per entità dei risparmi depositati presso il sistema bancario.

qui : https://www.abi.it/DOC_Info/Comunicati-stampa/ABI_CC (6.8.16).pdf  si può trovare un dato aggiornato dell'Abi in merito all'incremento dei depositi delle famiglie italiane anno su anno suddiviso per regioni, ed il Veneto è in seconda posizione ( dopo il Trentino, ed ha addirittura sopravanzato la Lombardia ).


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci hanno scritto pure un libro, Frigo, un giornalista: Caro Zaia vorrei essere leghista ma proprio non ci riesco.


Ecco... Più o meno


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Su Montepaschi sono word in progress
> se riescono a disfarsi dei crediti NPL e a fare l'aumento di capitale vedremo *
> 
> si ma intendevo che anche la banca gestita dalla lega è stata un flop
> ...


qui : http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/fina...alore-43-miliardi--072135.shtml?uuid=ADX7ZJvB

puoi trovare delle "belle" notizie al riguardo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> qui : http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/fina...alore-43-miliardi--072135.shtml?uuid=ADX7ZJvB
> 
> puoi trovare delle "belle" notizie al riguardo.....


La vedo dura !!!!!


----------

